# run across some old iron



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JAVv...re=related http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xqLF84gInkk&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xqLF84gInkk&feature=related 
second link: 3:10 to Yuma original train 





Manfred


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Great videos. The whistle on the last video was so beautiful. I'd swear that was an e minor sound, it was very bluesy.


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Very nice finds. Good way to start the morning. Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

is the only active standard gauge wood burning steam engine 
The claim on that second video is a bit dubious. I present the 'William Mason", the oldest standard gauge steam loco in active use. That sure looks like wood on the tender! [B&O RR Museum, 2007.]


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Pete, that's a resin casting. From this angle, you can't see the big butane hose running between the engine and tender.  

Later, 

K


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

It's really too bad there's no "like" button on the forums! LOL East Broad Top!


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

that's a resin casting 
I'll tell Chris, the engineer, that he doesn't have to stack any more wood! 

But big live steamers run on propane, I think. 

It's really too bad there's no "like" button on the forums! LOL East Broad Top! 
There's some 'star' buttons on the top so you can show you like the thread (I think)


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

It is clear to me that William Mason was NEW in 2007







what a beauty! Accucraft does nice work! 

I am not sure but is William Mason the same guy as the "Mason Bogies"?


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Phippsburg Eric on 29 Apr 2012 02:13 PM 
It is clear to me that William Mason was NEW in 2007







what a beauty! Accucraft does nice work! 

I am not sure but is William Mason the same guy as the "Mason Bogies"? 



To start at the end - it appears the loco was indeed made by the Mason Machine Works in Mass, and named for the founder of the same - one William Mason, who also built the Mason Bogies. 
[Actually, he built "Single Fairlies" from a UK design: "The American licensee of the Fairlie Patent steam locomotive was the firm of William Mason, located in Taunton, Massachusetts" and then "Mason developed an improved design, called the Mason-Fairlie, or more commonly the Mason Bogie". [Wikipedia]

"William Mason" was not new in 2007 - it was rebuilt in 1998 to look like it appeared in "The Wild Wild West" movie.

_The B&O "William Mason" as it arrived at the Strasburg Rail Road on February 26, 1998 after being out of service for approximately 36 years:_










I actually found a bunch of fascinating sites about the loco, besides the B&O site (borail.org). The Strasburh Historic Restoration page is at strasburgrailroad.com/mechanical-restoration.php and has the 'after' pics as well as the one above. 
And finally - I wish (as do a few people) that Accucraft would make a model. Their 4-4-0 is a narrow gauge loco, with tiny driving wheels to fit under the boiler. Several threads in the past years have bemoaned the lack of a serious standard gauge 4-4-0 like this loco, the "General" or the Promontary, Utah, golden spike locos. (I hear you only have to commit to 50 units to get it built.) Unfortunately, it would be 1/32nd scale and therefore tiny. Maybe we need an F scale (1:20.3) version running on 71mm gauge track ?


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

"Several threads in the past years have bemoaned the lack of a serious standard gauge 4-4-0 like this loco, the "General" or the Promontary, Utah, golden spike locos. (I hear you only have to commit to 50 units to get it built.)" 

With only about 1 1/2 inches between the drivers on 45mm track, you really limit the size of boiler that fits between them. This is why "bille1906" came up with the odd boiler for his C P Huntington build. In 1/32 scale the loco would be about 10 inches long with a 1 1/4 inch boiler tube. I don't think this would be very popular with most of us. 
Larry


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Posted By Pete Thornton on 29 Apr 2012 03:28 PM Maybe we need an F scale (1:20.3) version running on 71mm gauge track ?


Larry you have a lot of very valid points to your arguments. So therefore, I say Pete hit the nail on the head with his comment. At that scale (F standard?) everything becomes big enough. I'm planning to have a few feet of dual and 71MM alone on my pike some day. Oh, wouldn't that stir up a hornets nest with people already upset about how may scales are available.


----------



## StevenJ (Apr 24, 2009)

Posted By Pete Thornton on 29 Apr 2012 11:51 AM 
that's a resin casting 
I'll tell Chris, the engineer, that he doesn't have to stack any more wood! 

But big live steamers run on propane, I think. 

It's really too bad there's no "like" button on the forums! LOL East Broad Top! 
There's some 'star' buttons on the top so you can show you like the thread (I think) 


Doesn't almost every amusement park live steam engine run on propane? Great videos by the way. Don't go F standard just use Gauge 3, sure it is 1:22.5 but is that small difference really going to matter all that much? It will look fine sitting next to F Narrow 45 mm gauge.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

With only about 1 1/2 inches between the drivers on 45mm track, you really limit the size of boiler that fits between them
I didn't mean to suggest it couldn't be done. Aster has no problems making models of smaller, old-time locos, like the "Lion" or their Stirling Single.T he new Accucraft LSWR B4 0-4-0 is 1/32nd - a tiny engine in comparison to a Ruby. So, for that matter, is the Ruby #5, which is reputed to be even smaller than the #1 ?


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't go F standard just use Gauge 3, 
I'd rather go F scale - at least I can get track bases from Don Niday the corrrect gauge plus he has dual gauge too. G-3 is all very well (I still have some in my stack in storage) but there is no support for it in the U.S.


----------



## Grimm (Oct 5, 2009)

Very cool videos, I especially liked the Charleston's Best Friend reproduction. 

Because I really like these old engines I have had the same issues with scale. I have decided to go with 3.5" gauge, just to get the engines big enough to do. Even then, some of the boilers will be smaller than the Ruby's. At 3/4" scale the Peter Cooper locomotive boiler would be 1.25" in diameter. If I tried to do this at 1:32 scale the boiler would be .625" in diameter, not fun or even possible? I'm going to push mine out to 1.5" to give a little bit more room. Even the large Camel engines had 48" boilers which scale out to 3" in diameter. 

Jason


----------

